# Screen tape?



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

What kind of tape does everyone use to tape up screens? I use the PMI split tape from ryonet to tape up the inside of screens which works fine, but I have been trying to find a good tape to tape up the backs of the screens. I have tried the blue K tape I think it's called, and it is very difficult to get off of the screen. It stretches during removal, and when covered in ink, the tape is very slippery. I have tried the low adhesive tape from ryonet, and it does not hold very well. I tried some other screen tape that left adhesive all over the frame, and came close to ripping mesh from frame when removing the tape. It was very strong. I have been using clear packing tape which holds well, is fairly easy to get off, but it leaves the frames extremely sticky, and leaves tiny pieces of adhesive on the mesh after I reclaim the screens, which in turn leaves pinholes. I'm trying to find a tape that holds well, is fairly easy to remove, and does not leave adhesive on the frames/mesh. I have used clear PVC tape from Ace Hardware in the past as well, and I am thinking about switching back, but it is nearly $4 for a small roll, so I was hoping to find something else. You would think that finding a tape would be easy, but it is giving me nothing but headaches right now.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

I just use cheap packing tape. I haven't had any real problems with it. I'll gladly tape up a pinhole from a roll of tape from the dollar store before I spend 8$ on a roll of screen tape.

And also, someone gave me a gallon of blockout, so I'm not afraid of pinholes


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Taping and using blockout doesn't bother me either, but when there is a pinhole in the middle of a halftone design, it presents a problem.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

I can see why that would upset you.

Maybe try taping paper over the larger areas, and keeping the tape to edges? It's less tape on the screen, if nothing else.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I use wide packing tape. I get it in Contractor packs at Home Depot. Comes out to about $3 a roll. Works very well, but if I'm doing a long print run and the squeegee passes over the tape repeatedly, it may leave a little bit of tape when I remove it, but that's easy enough to get rid of during reclaiming.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

We use generic 2.5" masking tape. The reason for the generic brand is because the Scotch and other major brands are too tacky. The generic rolls are about $2.00 a roll. It still leaves a little adhesive, but our pressure washer takes care of that without a problem. We only tape the insides of the screens.


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use that blue painters tape.. Low tack and does the job. So far so good!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been using general masking tape from like Walmart with no problems. I use it around the edges of the screen and cover large areas in the middle of the screen with old transparencies...taped around the edges.


----------



## Trimere_Ink (Jul 23, 2007)

2 inch wide masking tape from Ocean State Job Lot...but I never leave it on the screen for more than 2 days. I once cleaned screens for this guy, whom oddly enough is out of business now, and he left the tape and ink in the screens for months...which I know is fine...but really, when it came time to clean em...god....the sticky nasty glue would muck up not only the frame but the mesh too. He was so wasteful. I keep ink in buckets, not in the screen.

Sorry...off on a tangent...lol Yeah, so my experience when I was younger has taught me to not leave tape on the screen. Especially during the muggy summers up here in Mass. Blah.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I really like the 2-3 inch blue painters tape, but it costs too dang much. I usually just block out the whole screen before I print. I like the tape better, but I aint made of money.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Is the blue tape really sticky enough?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

It's perfect really. You dont want it too sticky, you want to be able to remove it easily.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Does the blue tape ever not adhere properly or simply not keep sticking to the screen?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I havent had any problems with adhesion, but on an auto, the squeegie doesn't ever rub against the tape.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Maybe I'll try it next time I have to get tape. I just bought two contractor packs of the regular masking tape, so it'll be a while, but thanks for the input, out da box.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I just use brown packing tape too. When I've had problems with bad batches, the stripper and power washer have taken care of it. More annoying that just peeling it off, but still not really a big problem.


----------



## jeffie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey we use packing tape but not the one with acrlic adheasive u-line has a natural rubber based tape that sticks well (even under flasher) and comes off in 1 piece if pulled slowly leaves little if any adhesive man it is perfect for us (used regular packing tape,blue vinal,all forms of masking...)jeff


----------



## God Father (Feb 27, 2008)

gp1305 said:


> I use that blue painters tape.. Low tack and does the job. So far so good!



I also use blue painters tape. Cheap, low tac, various sizes.


----------



## Sundancerde (Apr 12, 2008)

we use plain old dollar store masking tape also...and it has always worked.


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

man i feel like a dummy. i've just been ordering away at my supplier for "screen tape."

3.95 a roll. 

must've never thought how big of a rip off that is...


----------



## madaradio (Nov 12, 2007)

I use dollar store packing tape. Works like a charm. As far as pin holes? if it's out of the way, I just use a little packing tape on the back side. If it's right in the mix? I just use a little dab of emulsion and just dry it with a hair dryer.


----------



## inky (Jul 6, 2007)

i use family dollar packaging tape and i use a dark color fast drying finger nail polish for pin holes.works purrrfect..


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

brent said:


> Maybe I'll try it next time I have to get tape. I just bought two contractor packs of the regular masking tape, so it'll be a while, but thanks for the input, out da box.


Try American Brand.Costs less then painters blue tape but it's still not cheap.I use packing tape on my autos and masking on short runs.A good citrus base screen cleaner on the inside walls of the frame,before degrease.Rinse and the new tape might not stick like the devil.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

inky said:


> i use family dollar packaging tape and i use a dark color fast drying finger nail polish for pin holes.works purrrfect..


 
Nail polish???? how do you get it off for reclaim??? They do make block-out pens for that...


----------



## inky (Jul 6, 2007)

washes right out..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

brown packing tape


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tried 'em all, and keep coming back to blue painters tape. Not that expensive when it last so long. If we plan on keeping the screen around for a while, and the tape stays on through the wash, fine; if not, we just retape it next time we use it. It's great for blocking registration marks (one of our "when you've got nothing else to do" jobs is cutting the tape into 1-1/2 inch pieces and folding over one edge, so they are easy to remove from the registration marks after printing), and if there's any adhesive blocking the mesh, we dab on a little Icky Sticky when we wash the screen.

What are "pinholes?"


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Pin holes are usually little dots of ink that come through the screen which are not part of the design your printingThey happen for different reasons,dust on you exposure unit on the film etc.The other reasons could be improper degreasing,coating of your screens.Some people call it "breakdown" but thats usally worse than a few pinholes.
And just another thought.Why don't more people use old emulsion to block-out their screens?I just post-expose it and I dont have to use as much tape or buy any block-out products.I always have a little left in the bucket that can't coat a whole screen or is too old to use.


----------



## DaveWhite (Dec 25, 2007)

i use masking tapefrom a local art store 2.00 for a big roll and easy to clean.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi I use the cheap tape to from the dollar store, it works great, why spin alot of money to tape up a screen when the dollar store tape works try it the clear tape from any dollar stoe for a $1.00.
LaTonya


----------



## easyrider1340 (Jan 16, 2007)

I just started using painters tape and I like it a lot. Its much easier to handle than packing tape, screen printers tape, etc.


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

We buy bulk black 4" gaffers tape. We spend about $6 a roll for 110 yards. It's made by some brandless company in Canada apparently, but we get it through a random local guy. It is expensive, but we have no issues at all with adhesion using waterbased or plastisol, you can leave it on for months without it getting gummy, it tears straight like duct tape, and at 4 inches you can cover the sides of the screen so if ink starts creeping up anywhere over a long run clean-up remains super simple. I tried painters tape, which would tear and come up randomly mid run and would bleed with waterbased and get really gummy unless you took it off immediately. Clear packing tape would peel off oddly leaving tiny strips all over, masking tape doesn't adhere at all when using waterbased. I would much rather spend a little more to save tons of time and frustration in the long run.

Also, the tip on using nailpolish for pinholes is gold. We do this and it air dries in seconds, is super cheap, and washes out with the emulsion. No issues.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

I've been using cheap packing tape for years with both waterbase and plastisol. Just make sure the packing tape isn't thin and you don't get those strips left on the frame. With everything going through the roof, why pay more?


----------

